
Everything you need to know about HTML5 video and audio - gthank
http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/everything-you-need-to-know-about-html5-video-and-audio/
======
megaman821
Anyone know if you can do anything like Silverlight's Smooth Streaming with
HTML5 video?

Everyone I have showed it to has been really impressed with the experience you
get with Silverlight watching the NFL on NBC online.

